# The Official Nana Papa Yaw Mensah-Bonsu Bandwagon Thread



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

*Name:* Nana Papa Yaw Mensah-Bonsu (King Whale Killer)
*Nickname:* Pops Mensah-Bonsu
*Born:* 09/07/1983 in London, England
*Height:* 6ft 9in
*Weight* 240lbs
*Position:* 3 or 4
*College:* George Washington University
*College Career Summary*: Led Colonials to NCAA Tournament in 2005...knocked out in first round...finished 2006 regular season 26-1, ranking GWU in the Top 10 for the first time in 50 years...lost to JJ Reddick's Duke in second round of NCAA Tournament...averaged near 15 points in college career
*Accolades:* BB&T Classic All-Tournament Team (2003), A-10 Chris Daniels Most Improved Player (2004), A-10 All Championship Team (2005), A-10 All Conference Second Team (2005), 4th on GWU Career Blocks List, All-Dunkadelic Second Team (2006)





















































​
*
DONNIE...WE WANT POPS!!​ *


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I hop


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Wish my name meant something cool like King Whale Killer. 

Hopitty Hop.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Note: Both his feet are off the ground in the last picture. He truly is God.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

No man only one God 

But damn to levetate must have alot of perks :biggrin:


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Yes...one God...

AND HIS NAME IS KING WHALE KILLER

(I kid, MFFL, sorry if you're offended)


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

http://broadband.nba.com/cc/playa.p.../nba/nbacom/recaps/summer06_mindal_060713.asx

Lots of Pops highlights.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

i like the kid. let's sign him up


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Powell gone, this must mean we are signing him :bsmile:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

M F F L said:


> Powell gone, this must mean we are signing him :bsmile:


You have been waiting for that huh? I don't mind having him in the Mavericks but i think having a veteran is always better, especially in the Playoffs.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Yeah, I liked him when he was at GW. I hope we sign him but I can't say his name for nothing.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

t1no said:


> You have been waiting for that huh? I don't mind having him in the Mavericks but i think having a veteran is always better, especially in the Playoffs.


 Yes I was waiting for that :bsmile:


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

If Nana Papa Yaw Mensah-Bonsu was my name.. I would go by Pops too. I hope we sign him though.. He seems like a very good player, though I've only seen him play once in college. Im never going to try to pronounce his last name, so.. its just gonna be Pops when I talk about him


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Jet said:
 

> If Nana Papa Yaw Mensah-Bonsu was my name.. I would go by Pops too. I hope we sign him though.. He seems like a very good player, though I've only seen him play once in college. Im never going to try to pronounce his last name, so.. its just gonna be Pops when I talk about him


lol in one of the summer league games the in-arena announcer just called him "Pops Mensu."


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I still want to note to you all I've been on his bandwagon for 2 years. I actually think you should send me the HTML to all that Stack, and let me restart it.


----------



## thenetsfan (Sep 3, 2005)

Damn maybe i would intimitedate people if my name were ment Whale killer, thats cool. :biggrin:


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Proper English tends to have the same effect.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

thenetsfan said:


> Damn maybe i would intimitedate people if my name were ment Whale killer, thats cool. :biggrin:


That is a pretty crazy name. :biggrin:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Beware the Whale Killer










 I might wear it


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

M F F L said:


> Beware the Whale Killer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't. That's over 300k in size. :angel:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Ahh damn by 12 KB!

I'll edit it make it a few pixels smaller or somthing


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=3872943#post3872943

THE BANDWAGON IS VICTORIOUS


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

OH YES

STACK ATTACK ARE YOU AS HAPPY AS I AM?

I am damn too happy right now, the Mavs have had a PERFECT off-season


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

WOOT Pops is in the hizzouse. lol I cant do that, Im not gangsta, but hey, at least we got the Pops and no one else did!


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Pops is my early pick for MVP, 6MOY, DPOY, ROY, and possibly even COY. How about you guys?


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Im thinking Most Improved player and Come Back player of the Year


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Totally forgot about those, yeah, no question, he's a lock for all of them.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I think we should just induct Pops into the HOF now and save the other people the embarrasment


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Tersk's got the right idea.

In fact, retire his jersey before he steps onto the court.






Oh wait...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Looks to be a solid player. I saw that dunk he had against the Utah Jazz, and he totally amazed me with his huge hops. The guy's head was at the same level as the basketball rim. Add me as a fan of his.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

thats why he went undrafted....


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Pain5155 said:


> thats why he went undrafted....


 :whofarted


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Pain5155 said:


> thats why he went undrafted....


Do you like being suspended for baiting or something?

(and FYI, he would've gone in the first round, lottery maybe, if not for a major injury shutting down the latter part of his final season at George Washington)


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Pain5155 said:


> thats why he went undrafted....


 So did Marquis Daniels

Dallas has a knack for getting undrafted players...


----------



## MVP™ (Jun 11, 2006)

M F F L said:


> So did Marquis Daniels
> 
> Dallas has a knack for getting undrafted players...


They make a difference on the team don't they?


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Does this really need to be stickied?:biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

2dumb2live said:


> Does this really need to be stickied?:biggrin:


Not really, but somebody paid good money/points to do it...


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Plus, Pops will windmill in your dome some time soon, we wnat to see reactions


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6H4-qaHKNVw


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Nice find. :clap: 

It's great to see how much respect he gets around campus, and how well spoken he is.

"Who's your Pops?" :banana: :banana:


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Somewhere a couple of days ago I read that during the Pre-Draft Camp, Donnie was quoted as calling Pops the most athletic forward in the NBA, second to only Amare.

And though that's insanely exaggerated, Donnie for the most part knows what he's doing. :banana:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I smell another suprise undrafted player, like Marquis.

Hope he can be like that.


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

seems to have INSANE hops and we havent had a real great dunker since fin in the late 90s early00s so its gonna b fun in blowout wins seeing him come on an throw down on the potapenko battie and sean marks of the league!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Time for a bump!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

and... Pops got his first NBA points the other night.

Just a nice reminder. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Doesn't Cro look as if he is totally amazed by the athleticism? LOL...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Doesn't Cro look as if he is totally amazed by the athleticism? LOL...


I thought he looks like 16-year-old on this picture :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I think Pops looks like a cross between JET and Bobby Jackson.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> and... Pops got his first NBA points the other night.
> 
> Just a nice reminder. :biggrin:



That dunk was SICKKKK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

He was inches away from a clean break away steal last night with about 1:30 to go in the 4th..... 
I was soooooo hoping he would get it in the open court. Was just drooling at the thought of what he would have thrown down.


----------

